

Zaagel marketplace: Travelers make money by delivering items that people ordered - kash82
http://www.zaagel.com

======
AliDarwish
How does this work?

~~~
kash82
simply if you r a traveler and have a place in ur luggage. visit zaagel.com
and see what products are wanted by others. if you see something that you can
buy and bring with you, then check its price on the provided link and add ur
commission and then add an offer.

once ur offer is accepted, Zaagel collects you money and hand it to u when u
deliver the items

the site is in its beta version so plz give it a try and give us ur feedback
as a traveler or as a person who order products

~~~
AliDarwish
Interesting!! I Haven't seen anything like this before - so the question is
does it work??

~~~
kash82
we started in Egypt where lots of people try to purchase products form the
U.S. and Europe. The cost of getting any product to Egypt is very high. The
same thing apply to other countries. When we launched the website, we got over
60 orders. The travelers who delivered those items got around $400 in
commission each. We wanna make our service reliable to buyers and travelers so
we ask travelers to buy products from their own pocket and we collect their
money and commission from the buyers in advance to guarantee payment.

So far we found more demand on purchases than expected but we still need to
spread the word among travelers specially between U.S. and Egypt to be able to
deliver more products.

Would like to get more feedback from you guys in this thread !!

